# How Many with Construction Degrees?



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

Just curious to see how many here have construction related degrees or just kind of grew up with the business? If so what school did you attend?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

None here....took some accounting and business law courses at local cc 20 years ago, but not much (i think 2 of each...liked 'em both though).

Only been involved in this work since '98...still sort of a newbie.

J


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I got one from Builder Bob, I helped him and Roley build a road.


.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You're just wrong man...:laughing:

Do you take your show on the road? If so, what are ticket prices...I need to start saving.:thumbup1:

J


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

no degree, did a little college, took some 3d drawing. started swinging hammer seriously around 16, pretty much never stopped swinging, im 45 now.


----------



## susan.m (Jun 12, 2008)

*Degrees*

I have a law degree, and in terms of contracts, etc. it helps. Started my business 8 years ago, after leaving law.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I have my BS degree in computer engineering... though construction would have been a nice degree to pursue as well


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

AS degree in construction management BS in industrial technology-construction minor in labor relations from Northern Kentucky University. No amt of education is equal to real life exp. My education did do three things for me #1 it gave me a list of contact people in different areas of construction I went to school with everyone from concrete guys to spec. writers. #2 and this was probably the biggest benefit was crediblity I started my company when I was young and when customers would point that out I would yes but I actually went to school for this and hold a bach in blah blah... you get the point. #3 Is most of the time your High end customers are well educated and sometimes they talk down to you and when you are able to talk to them on there level be it about Hawthrone or chemistry it takes them back a step and they say wow this guy is a pro.
Now all that being said I would have gained more from a trade/ hands on school but the streotypical thinking of of the high end customer when you say vocational school or trade school is "he must not have been smart enough to go to college. How about you truckkin any education?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

wyoming 1 said:


> AS degree in construction management BS in industrial technology-construction minor in labor relations from Northern Kentucky University. No amt of education is equal to real life exp. My education did do three things for me #1 it gave me a list of contact people in different areas of construction I went to school with everyone from concrete guys to spec. writers. #2 and this was probably the biggest benefit was crediblity I started my company when I was young and when customers would point that out I would yes but I actually went to school for this and hold a bach in blah blah... you get the point. #3 Is most of the time your High end customers are well educated and sometimes they talk down to you and when you are able to talk to them on there level be it about Hawthrone or chemistry it takes them back a step and they say wow this guy is a pro.
> Now all that being said I would have gained more from a trade/ hands on school but the streotypical thinking of of the high end customer when you say vocational school or trade school is "he must not have been smart enough to go to college. How about you truckkin any education?


All that and no paragraph spacing?!:surrender:my eyes are just getting bad...:sad:

J


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Like I said I did not benefit much from the education just a little better at the bs The guy that gets a 70% on his medical exam.........they call him doctor too


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

bs in mechanical engineering. Did a stint designing conveying systems but hated it. Started a flooring store in escondido California and ran that for several years before I stared doing just installations. The engineering back ground helps with the math aspect and the geometry helps with layout. Other than that it is just something that looks good on the resume.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

AAS in Architectural Technology (specialization in Carpentry)

Presently pursuing a BS in Global Business and Public Policy

Often attend furthering education classes


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks baby!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lifer in school of hard knocks. That is the best school out there.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

BS in Construction Management from New Jersey Institute of Technology.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

High school dropout, degree from public library. Was a spelling bee chimp at one time though.

I did go to night school though for estimating, and then advanced estimating and graduated from that.


----------



## 19kevin56 (Apr 18, 2008)

BS, Construction, Purdue University

Regards

Kevin


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

associates in carpentry and building construction. helped alot with bidding and estimating and my whole second year was building houses from the ground up. You wouldnt believe some of the people there that had never lifted a hammer before. Ranken Tech, St. Louis, Mo


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

wyoming 1 said:


> Like I said I did not benefit much from the education just a little better at the bs The guy that gets a 70% on his medical exam.........they call him doctor too


I think it definitely depends on what degree you have/are pursuing to say that real world experience is more valuable. A professional degree like MD or JD would probably get most of the core knowledge from school.

Take for example a family physician... This is a fairly strait forward job (except for the large amount of core knowledge needed). This is where the schooling makes all the difference in the world


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

BS Construction Management RWU


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Bachelar Construction Management and Economics - UC


----------



## SIDrywall (Jan 14, 2008)

I am 22 and into my last year in the Construction Management program @ Central Connecticut State University


----------



## buckleyclan (Dec 10, 2007)

B.S. in Construction Management- CSU, Chico
A.A in English - College of So. Nevada


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Took 1-3/4 years of architectual drawing and 1 year of mechanical drawing. (Was thinking about becoming an architect)...... problem = HATED sitting at a desk, never finished it (no degree). 

Years later, I now spend 50% of my time at a desk... go figure...

(At least the unfinished education helps out with reading plans and drawing up our own)


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Started framing during the summers when I was 13 for a local guy in town. Been doing it pretty much ever since. When I was 21 I went into Architecture at Montana State Univ but after the 3rd year they had an option to switch to Const Eng Management and took it. I had trouble with the Arch school saying it wasn't our job to make it stand up and none of their projects ever had a budget.
I did get a little bored with the CEM curriculum as I didn't feel I was getting out of it what I needed. I had 2 classes left for a Masters in CEM and an Assoc. in Environmental Design. No regrets in leaving that behind.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks baby!


Not really something to be proud of


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lifer in school of hard knocks. That is the best school out there.


That's the most expensive school there is. And definitely not the best way to learn.


----------



## milancole (Oct 12, 2007)

B.A. in Liberal Arts and took classes in construction management.

I would never have gotten into it except my dad's a general contractor and I realized it was better than working at a computer all day.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

BS in Construction Management after trying a year of architecture school. 
Worked for a custom builder for 4 summers and a couple winter breaks as well. 
wouldnt have done it any other way as i learned both ends of the business.


----------



## DtkConstruction (May 20, 2008)

wyoming 1 said:


> AS degree in construction management BS in industrial technology-construction minor in labor relations from Northern Kentucky University. No amt of education is equal to real life exp. My education did do three things for me #1 it gave me a list of contact people in different areas of construction I went to school with everyone from concrete guys to spec. writers. #2 and this was probably the biggest benefit was crediblity I started my company when I was young and when customers would point that out I would yes but I actually went to school for this and hold a bach in blah blah... you get the point. #3 Is most of the time your High end customers are well educated and sometimes they talk down to you and when you are able to talk to them on there level be it about Hawthrone or chemistry it takes them back a step and they say wow this guy is a pro.
> Now all that being said I would have gained more from a trade/ hands on school but the streotypical thinking of of the high end customer when you say vocational school or trade school is "he must not have been smart enough to go to college. How about you truckkin any education?


I'm currently attending Cal Poly and hoping to graduate with a BS in Construction Engineering Technology. I agree with Wyoming in the fact that you would gain more hands on experience if you went to a trade school but I decided to go with the BS in construction Engineering route mainly so that it would look more professional. Not too many people in the construction field have a degree in construction and I figured if I was to obtain a degree then it would put me on top of other contractors who don't have a degree. Also, my parents own a construction company so I have been working with them for the past 2 years and that has become my hands on experience.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 9, 2007)

Completing an Associates in Construction Management at the local community college this December. Going for a bachelors in project management, a second associates in Architecture and hopefully one day a Masters in Architecture.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

mahlere said:


> Not really something to be proud of


why not? Its hard starting for nothing. My sister went to William and Mary. Now she makes 10 an hour working behind a computer all day, I just turned 21, by the time Im her age I'll be making 100k+ a year and barely lifting a hammer. They are just different paths anyone can be proud of what they have done.

I moved to Bozeman when I was ten and my dad and I spent the next 8 years building my family's house, which is 10,800 sq ft, has a bball court in the basement, pole barn, a few miles of jack fence and has been appraised at just over 3 mil. Not bragging, just proud of all our work. Finished it just in time to move out of it 

Amidst that they found a trashed condo for 58k here at our local ski resort and they paid me to remodel it when I was 16-17 which is where my want to do sheetrock and trim came from. So I decided I would rather be a contractor then go to college. I can always go back if I really want to do something else, its 4 years of your life if you start at 26 or 18. I kind of want a structural engineering degree.


----------



## lavrans (Jul 6, 2008)

No degrees. GED. Couple years of college.

Education is one of those things. The problem with the school of hard knocks is that it's often more expensive than a university. The problem with the university is that you'll wind up learning largely about politics.

Add to that the slow pace- universities are (from my experience) just like k-12: slow, geared to be easy. Also like k-12, too much is about making people happy and comfortable. Then you add on all the morons who (of course) never voluntarily read a book and slept through school who, since they are paying for everything, finally start learning, and you have to listen to them suddenly discover everything they should have known by 3rd grade.

But, you get access to people who know what they are talking about. You have access, and a guide, to all the collected wisdom of the ages. So, if you can stand the "students" and create your own pace it's possible to learn how to do things from other's experience. In the school of hard knocks you have to re-invent the wheel every day.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

BA in Industrial Arts, AA in business, Teaching Credential that I never used. My favorite class was female anatomy by braille.

College is a 4 year vacation. I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

No degree yet, but I've got 3 out of 5 years in Electrical Engineering


----------



## D MAN (Jul 10, 2008)

One Year Community College Ge. Aos In Culinary Arts. Set Down My Knives And Picked Up A Nailgun. The Degree In Culinary Arts Put My Foot In The Door Everywhere I Went For Jobs In Restaurants. I Have Not Had Any Homeowners Ever Ask If I Have A Construction Degree, But I Do Tell About The Culinary Arts. They Seem Delighted To Have An Ex Chef Working For Them. But All In All The Type Of Work That I Do I Beleive A Construction Degree Would Be Of No Help.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I am sure that you are a really nice guy.
Much beloved by your mother and your dog.
But this is very annoying to read.



D MAN said:


> One Year Community College Ge. Aos In Culinary Arts. Set Down My Knives And Picked Up A Nailgun. The Degree In Culinary Arts Put My Foot In The Door Everywhere I Went For Jobs In Restaurants. I Have Not Had Any Homeowners Ever Ask If I Have A Construction Degree, But I Do Tell About The Culinary Arts. They Seem Delighted To Have An Ex Chef Working For Them. But All In All The Type Of Work That I Do I Beleive A Construction Degree Would Be Of No Help.


Try a few less caps and a bit of white space.
Thank you for your consideration. :notworthy


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

BS - Finance/Economics/Bioengineering

My path was a strange one. 3 Years premed and got bored. Switched to BioEngineering and got job in R&D for large corporation. All the while spent all spare time in finance and investments as a hobby. Decided to make a career out of it and got a degree in Finance/Econ.

Later realized that there was a gap in my portfolio and that real estate investment would fill it nicely. Had a bunch of building experience over the years and decided to become a custom builder. Now looking to suppliment my real estate business by starting a mortgage lending company.

Field experience helped the most with building homes. The business degrees and investment experience really help with creating wealth. The engineering side got me a ton of experience in process development and cost reduction through increased efficiency.


----------



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

school of hard knocks, top of my class baby!


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

About 6 degrees from Kevin Bacon


----------

